# telnetd custom password prompt



## coolvaiv (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi,

I am looking to set a custom password prompt for a Telnet connection, but making a similar change to /etc/pam.d/telnetd didn't help. I am using FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE. *P*lease help.

Regards,
vaiv


----------



## dalecosp (Jun 17, 2014)

Doesn't telnetd use SRA instead of PAM for authentication?

Also, the usual chastisement applies:  shouldn't you really use SSH instead?


----------

